# Galveston Trophy Trout Series Season Opener October 22nd



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*2011-2012 *​

*Galveston Trophy Trout Series*​

*Presented by *​

*Genes Powersports Country*​
*October 22nd Season Opener Sponsored by Double Diamond Heavy haul*
*November 19th Event #2 Sponsored by Coastline Marine *
*December 17th Event #3 Sponsored by Hercules Transport Inc.*
*February 4th Event #4 *
*March 10th Championship Sponsored by Genes Powersports Country *
*For additional information check us out at **WWW.Galvestontrophytroutseries.com*


----------

